# Northeast Ski Trivia Thread



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

Let's use this thread to come up with some Northeast/New England skiing trivia questions. Here are the rules:
Northeast ski trivia only.
Only one active trivia question at a time.
Once it's answered the member that correctly answered it has the option of posting a new question, or forfeiting.
To forfeit, simply reply with "forfeit".
If a turn is forfeited, any member can post the next question.
I'll start:
*
What is the only Northeast ski area that straddles a state border, with skiable terrain in two states?*


----------



## hammer (May 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> What is the only Northeast ski area that straddles a state border, with skiable terrain in two states?


Catamount?
If I'm correct, I'll forfeit...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2005)

Catamount?


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

In what year did Killington hold the first May 1st fun slalom?


----------



## tree_skier (May 12, 2005)

In the good ol'days it was the June 1st fun slalom


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

The really good old days started out with a May 1st Slalom. The June 1st slalom did not come until quite a while longer.


----------



## tree_skier (May 12, 2005)

1962


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

It was first held in 1961.


----------



## tree_skier (May 12, 2005)

The k-mart website said this was the 44th annual so the math say 62.

What were the original trail names at Maple Valley?


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

What is the month date and year of Killington's earliest opening day ever (lift serviced)?


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> What is the month date and year of Killington's earliest opening day ever (lift serviced)?


Hey! You can't answer your own question just to ask another one! tree_skier's Maple Valley question is up, but since you guys overlapped, I'll let this slide and guess:

October 2, 1994


----------



## tree_skier (May 12, 2005)

a review of the math.

If this year is the 44th (as Killington says it is then take 1 (for this year) from 44 and subtract that from the current year for the result.

2005 - (44-1) = 1962

as an example if this was the 2nd annual then the first would have been last year or

2005 - (2-1) = 2004

Thus 1961 is incorrect as this would have been the 45th annual.


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, I did not think that it was worth waiting for just a one year difference  

Yeah we did overlap our questions.


----------



## blacknblue (May 12, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> a review of the math.
> 
> If this year is the 44th (as Killington says it is then take 1 (for this year) from 44 and subtract that from the current year for the result.
> 
> ...


Unless... they missed a year somewhere in there.  Perhaps they took a one-year hiatus?


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

According to my book on Killington, the first May 1st slalom was held on MAY 1, 1961 when the season extended to MAY 8th.

This information comes from Killington "A Story Of Mountains And Men"


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> October 2, 1994


I take it this is wrong?


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to answer your comment, I was buzy getting my wife to verify the May 1st date from my 
skiing books at home  

Your date is not correct


----------



## tree_skier (May 12, 2005)

The killington web site lists a number of oct 1 Years but only goes back to the late 80's. I have a vague recolletion of some september openings before that.


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2005)

I thought Sept 30th was earliest ever.


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

A hint is that Killington previous earliest opening date was October 10th, 1979.  (lift serviced)

Looking back through the record of opening dates to 1970, I see that there are a few October 1st dates, but which one came first?


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2005)

Thaller1 of this board I thought  said she had a sept 30 ticket.  I'll send her a pm.


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

I know that there were people who hiked up on September 30th of the year in question. There may be September 30th tickets for mountain biking, as there was both skiing and mountain biking going on when I skied there on October 1st 1993.

I have a news article of Killington"s (first) earliest opening day on my wall at home, a date that I missed  

I would be interested to see the ticket though.


----------



## teachski (May 12, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> The k-mart website said this was the 44th annual so the math say 62.
> 
> What were the original trail names at Maple Valley?


Where did you learn your math.  I AM NOT 45!  2005-44=1961


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

I have saved the entire Rutland Herald from October 2nd, 1992 that has a picture of the Upper Cascade Trail on it with the caption:

October Opening
Skiers ride up a chairlift on opening day Thursday at the Killington Ski Area. The resort said it was the earliest opening yet (thanks to man-made snow) for an Eastern ski area.

I would scan the picture (it is really cool) but I do not have a flip top scanner  

I also have an article about a DJ from Rutland who skied (hiked up) on September 30th, 1992 on the Cascade trail. He also hiked up to a snowfield on Superstar on July 3rd, 1993, so he skied every month in Vermont except for August!!!! Wow.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I have saved the entire Rutland Herald from October 2nd, 1992 that has a picture of the Upper Cascade Trail on it with the caption:
> 
> October Opening
> Skiers ride up a chairlift on opening day Thursday at the Killington Ski Area. Thr resort said it was the earliest opening yet (thanks to man-made snow) for an Eastern ski area.


Damn! I almost said 10/2/92, but after viewing your pics from later that month, I thought 1992 couldn't have been the year so I bumped it up to '94. Do I get partial credit for the month and day?


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

Well there earliest opening day was October 1st, 1992 as the newspaper article was from the next morning, but thats close enough  

I tied the earliest opening date again on October 1st, 1993, as I could not make it up until October 2nd 1992.

My stockholders report for 1993 has really neat pictures of the skiing and a snowmaking test on September 24th, 1992.


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

The reason for the discrepancy about the date of the first May 1st slalom is due to the fact that the 1961-1962 season ENDED on April 30th. This is something that I did NOT know until I read the book just now.

Still a good trivia question


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2005)

The reason for the discrepancy about the date of the first May 1st slalom is due to the fact that the 1961-1962 season ENDED on April 30th. This is something that I did NOT know until I read the book just now.

Still a good trivia question


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2005)

I don't have as much time to cruise the board these days,..... but the trivia and picture threads have been a blast.  Props.


----------



## ga2ski (May 12, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I don't have as much time to cruise the board these days,.....



Yor wife is finally cracking down on you???  The picture and trivia forums have been a blast.


----------



## Vortex (May 13, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife is never the problem.  Its work.  Thankx for the bust... your getting close to even. :wink:


----------



## tree_skier (May 13, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> tree_skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See post explaining math


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

Can we have the next question please?  :wink:


----------



## tree_skier (May 13, 2005)

Back to my question then.

What were the original trail names at maple valley?


----------



## awf170 (May 16, 2005)

Since no one is answering this question, im going to start another one to kick this thread back up.... Hmmm heres one.... what were the last 5 ski areas to close the year in order in the NE(including canada)


----------



## awf170 (May 17, 2005)

no one knows or is the thread dead?  heres a hint the one that stayed open the longest was killington... i think that helps :lol:


----------



## ga2ski (May 17, 2005)

Here are my guesses:
Killington(5/15)
Bretton Woods(5/12)
Mount Sainte Anne
Sugarbush
Sunday River(May 1)


----------



## awf170 (May 17, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Here are my guesses:
> Killington(5/15)
> Bretton Woods(5/12)
> Mount Sainte Anne
> ...



nope your missing one


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (May 20, 2005)

*Easy ones*

easy ones so its a 3 parter.

Easy one part 1:
What was it called Before the name was changed to Shawnee Peak

Easy one Part 2
What is the name of the chair lift at Mt Abrams.

Easy one Part 3
Sunday River has several trails named after popular movies.   Name 3 of the Movies.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Substitute Stowe for Sugarbush...SB closed earlier.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Easy ones*



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> easy ones so its a 3 parter.
> 
> Easy one part 1:
> What was it called Before the name was changed to Shawnee Peak
> ...



Part One:  Mount Prospect?  Correction...Pleasant Mtn.  

Part Two:  No frickin' clue.  

Part three:  Wizard of Oz, Top Gun, Terminator 2

Kickstand wins!  :wink:


----------



## kickstand (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Easy ones*



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> easy ones so its a 3 parter.
> 
> Easy one part 1:
> What was it called Before the name was changed to Shawnee Peak



Pleasant Mtn.  I used to ride the alpine slides there, and still have a "Pleasant Mtn" pin somewhere.



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> Easy one Part 2
> What is the name of the chair lift at Mt Abrams.



The Way Back Machine



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> Easy one Part 3
> Sunday River has several trails named after popular movies.   Name 3 of the Movies.



"Right Stuff"
"Top Gun"
"Risky Business"


----------



## atomic68 (May 20, 2005)

White Heat was a movie too.
http://www.filmsite.org/whit.html


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Easy ones*

Kickstand wins, first with 3 right answers.  




			
				kickstand said:
			
		

> RuffusCorncobb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

OK, Kickstand...throw out a question.


----------



## awf170 (May 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope still missing one


----------



## ChileMass (May 20, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tremblant?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

That's what I was wondering as well, CM.


----------



## awf170 (May 20, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2005)

Who are three people who have never been in my kitchen?


----------



## ga2ski (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Easy ones*



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> easy ones so its a 3 parter.
> 
> 
> Sunday River has several trails named after popular movies.   Name 3 of the Movies.



Same names as the movie - Quantum Leap, Risky Business, Downdraft.

Rogue Angel was named after a hair product for men . . . Roagine Gel  :wink: 

BTW - T2 is actually named for the old T-bar that ran up that trail.


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2005)

Thankx Ga2ski.  I learned something new today. :dunce:   Cool


----------



## awf170 (May 26, 2005)

no one can get mine... come on, okay you dont even need them in order... just the top 5, okay is that easy enough


----------



## thebigo (May 26, 2005)

*new question*

looks like the answer a question, ask a question rule has been broken so heres one, northern new england ski areas that share trail space with the AT, in other words lifts serviced skiing that crosses the AT


----------



## ga2ski (May 27, 2005)

*Re: new question*



			
				thebigo said:
			
		

> looks like the answer a question, ask a question rule has been broken so heres one, northern new england ski areas that share trail space with the AT, in other words lifts serviced skiing that crosses the AT



Saddleback,Pico,Wildcat, sugarloaf


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

okay i got another ? what is the longest HSQ in new england.. pretty easy


----------



## Geoff (Jun 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> okay i got another ? what is the longest HSQ in new england.. pretty easy



I'll guess the Bush/Bush Nord interconnect chair.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i forget about the stupid chair, ya that must be the longest one, but which one is the longest that auctually goes up a mountain(that stupid thing never runs anyway, but i think that is a different topic)


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 14, 2005)

Installed for the 1938 ski season, this New England ski area was the first mountain on the East Coast to have a chairlift. The chairlift was a 3,200' long single chair.  

Name the ski area.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Installed for the 1938 ski season, this New England ski area was the first mountain on the East Coast to have a chairlift. The chairlift was a 3,200' long single chair.
> 
> Name the ski area.




Belknap Mt.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, it was Gunstock aka Belknap.


Here is another one:

In 1938, a skier set an UPHILL speed record of 91mph using a lift at this ski area.

Name the ski area.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 16, 2005)

No takers for this one? 

Hint:

It is in Vermont


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 16, 2005)

Mad River Glen..??


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 16, 2005)

No, but a good guess anyway.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 16, 2005)

Cannon - I'm guessing the lift is a parachute and Cannon get alot of wind.


----------



## Strat (Jun 16, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Cannon - I'm guessing the lift is a parachute and Cannon get alot of wind.


Not in vermont... I'm thinking this is a lost ski area, using a rope tow powered by a car engine that they crazily revved up...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 16, 2005)

It's not a lost ski area, it still exists in Central Vermont


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 20, 2005)

The ski area in question is near the site of the first rope tow in the US.


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 20, 2005)

White Cupboard Inn


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 20, 2005)

suicide 6


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's not it, but where is that?


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, Suicide Six


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 21, 2005)

where was the ski jump located at Ascutney?


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> where was the ski jump located at Ascutney?


Bump. Any guesses?


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a cool thread idea. Need to think of a good trivia q.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

What was the hill to make snow guns?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

Where and what year did Yan install its last chairlift in New England?


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Crap didn't I just read this in the Magic thread. Is it at Magic? Year TBD


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> What was the hill to make snow guns?



:huh:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Crap didn't I just read this in the Magic thread. Is it at Magic? Year TBD


Not sure if you were referring to my question, it is not though. Hint, it is still on the mountain and in working condition



Scotty said:


> What was the hill to make snow guns?





Nick said:


> :huh:


Ummm....I'm lost too Scotty, can you turn your translator  on?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not sure if you were referring to my question, it is not though. Hint, it is still on the mountain and in working condition
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm....I'm lost too Scotty, can you turn your translator  on?





Hunter mountain was the first to develop snow making I believe.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Hunter mountain was the first to develop snow making I believe.




Nope, close geographically though

It was Grossinger's Resort in the Catskills in 1952


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where and what year did Yan install its last chairlift in New England?




Aurora Quad at Sunday River in 1991 - and Sunday River was my guess before I did a google search on Yan installs - the 1991 thing makes me feel OLD though


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2013)

Sticking with the Yan theme, what New England Ski Area still has the most operating Yan lifts (and I'll include retro fitted orginal Yan High speed quads in the final answer)?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 5, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Sticking with the Yan theme, what New England Ski Area still has the most operating Yan lifts (and I'll include retro fitted orginal Yan High speed quads in the final answer)?



Killington/Pico


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Sticking with the Yan theme, what New England Ski Area still has the most operating Yan lifts (and I'll include retro fitted orginal Yan High speed quads in the final answer)?



I'd say KP, but it might be Mount Snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Aurora Quad at Sunday River in 1991 - and Sunday River was my guess before I did a google search on Yan installs - the 1991 thing makes me feel OLD though



Wow.  1991.  It has been a long time!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

What was Les Otten's first resort purchase, after Sunday River, to begin what would later become the American Ski Company?  

And not Northeast, but what was the last resort that ASC owned before finally dissolving?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2013)

Canyons


----------



## soposkier (Jan 5, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> What was Les Otten's first resort purchase, after Sunday River, to begin what would later become the American Ski Company?
> 
> And not Northeast, but what was the last resort that ASC owned before finally dissolving?



First was either Attitash or Sugarbush, i think they were right around the same time.  Last one was the canyons.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

soposkier said:


> First was either Attitash or Sugarbush, i think they were right around the same time.  Last one was the canyons.



Yep.  Attitash-Bear Peak in '94 or so.  Canyons was the last.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

Regulators forced ASC to spin off which NH ski areas in order to prevent monopoly concerns?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 5, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Regulators forced ASC to spin off which NH ski areas in order to prevent monopoly concerns?



Waterville & Cranmore.

I cheated though, google is your friend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Waterville & Cranmore.I cheated though, google is your friend.


Cheater!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

OK, here is a toughie, well maybe.  

Waterville Valley, Stratton, Bolton Valley, and Ragged have one thing in common.  What is it?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 5, 2013)

skiing? chairlifts?

can you be more specific, it could be a million things


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2013)

They've all shared one thing...


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2013)

Turkey chili?


----------

